# Is it normal to feel so cold during early pregnancy?



## emmad339

Is anyone else feeling really cold during early pregnancy or is it just me?


----------



## Sam_Star

I did but i have no idea why?!?!?!


----------



## aimee-lou

I thought it was just me. It's warmer than it has been in weeks yet I'm sat here shivering!! Grrrrr


----------



## colsy

OMG, so there's another symptom I have! I've got my hoodie up, and I feel freezing, and yet our cottage hasn't been this warm in months. (Snow's all gone and the roof is fixed too. Wahey!)

Gotta test tomorrow


----------



## emmad339

No it's definately not you. I work in a Residential Home which is alwyas really warm and I'm sat at my desk with my coat on. My workmates don't know I'm pregnant so they think I've gone completey mad :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Where I work is always cold (museum in old uninsulated buildings and leaks EVERYWHERE!) and it's never warm, yet today I'm all togged up like it's a blizzard outside and the heater on my feet, and no-one is saying the same. only the 2 MEN in the office today (my only girlfried has chosen today to have her lieu day - damn her!!!) and they thought last week was tropical. 

Maybe I'm not going amd after all....

And Colsy...test tomorrow! Please I'm dying to know if you're coming to stay here with me!!


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> And Colsy...test tomorrow! Please I'm dying to know if you're coming to stay here with me!!

Yeah I will, providing we get to the pharmacy on time today. Waiting for OH to finish sanding the floorboards so he can drive me over to the next village.

New symptom: left-sided hip and rib ache. But I think this may actually be due to my big long hike on the snowy tops on Saturday.

Desperate to join you. Don't leave without me! xx


----------



## nikkip

I was freezing in my early weeks now I'm beginning to get hot flushes!!! I am hotter at night then wake up freezing. I seem to constantly have the sniffles too sneezing all the time and waking up with a blocked nose!! 

Could be the hormones but i always wondered why too! I just assumed that as I am so little body wise thats why I am always cold lol


----------



## emmad339

nikkip said:


> I seem to constantly have the sniffles too sneezing all the time and waking up with a blocked nose!!

Now you mention it for about a week before I tested I couldn't stop sneezing first thing in the morning and constantly had the sniffles. Didn't give it a lot of thought at the time lol


----------



## purple_socks

being cold early on is totally normal...i was freezing all the time. i spent most of my day sitting in front of the radiator with 3 tops on...and my hands and feet were almost blue! OH would b boiling and i'd b asking for extra covers on the bed! think its something to do with blood flow. i still get really cold feet but nothing like i did in first tri!


----------



## nikkip

emmad339 said:


> Now you mention it for about a week before I tested I couldn't stop sneezing first thing in the morning and constantly had the sniffles. Didn't give it a lot of thought at the time lol

lol its strange isn't it. I have sneezing sprees where I will sneeze 10 times in a row DH things it's hilarious!!

I have constantly got the heating or fire on and wrapped in a fleece blanket with sock slippers hoodies on lol!!!!


----------



## Soonerwolfie

This is a symptom I have too! It's maddening! Yesterday the house was at 77 degrees (f) and I'm sitting on the couch with a long sleeved shirt on and a blanket draped over me. I get the chills, too. It's especially odd to me because I've always been a "hot" person...turning down the AC, opening windows, etc. Odd how that works out!


----------



## Scally

I feel cold all the time too, and keep shocking OH with how cold my hands are!!! i am always sitting on the sofa with my granny blanket over me!!!! :rofl:and i have constantly got a blocked nose!!!!


----------



## Naughty_Pink

Wow! i thought it was just me as usual suffering from the cold but i have never in my life been as cold as i have been this winter. i did wonder if it was my hormones but couldnt work out the link....well blow me down with a fetaher i didnt really thiink it was pregnanyc related! thank you ladies for introducing me to another side effect!


----------



## chrisi

lol, lol. I thought it was just me I have been totally frozen im constantly sitting with my dressing gown on top of my clothes when I get home or a big throw! I am usually quite cold but never this bad! My OH is boiling hot as I have the heating on even when sleeping! lol. :rofl:


----------



## pkbaby

Yes congestion is a pregnancy symptom

With the cold, I find my core is usually pretty warm, but my legs and arms can get a little chilled.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev273pbs__.png


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, I've been very, very cold.


----------



## overcomer79

I was cold in the early weeks (before I knew). I was complaining to a coworker about me being cold all day and she said "are you coming down with something?"

Come to think of it...I did come down with something...or at least an egg of mine did!!!

Sorry, I am in a witty mood today!!!!


----------



## Tilly

Yes, i've been freezing too - no idea why! i've got the heating and my boyfriends hoody on and im still cold..


----------



## Kimberly28

Ahhhh!! No wonder! I still keep getting times when I'm freezing and when I'm burning up! Blocked nose very frequently and sneezing fits which my hubby just looks at me like you ok? Then I just have to tell him yes I'm fine. Then my cat comes running over like you ok momma? Haha. Its so funny. Oh the joys of pregnancy! lol. 

:hug:


----------



## windbloom

Ive been the same way.
Ive heard that when your pregnant, your body is warmer, which in turn, makes you more sensitive to hot and cold... a little breeze can make you freezing, and one blanket too many can make you sweat your ass off...

:happydance: Oh the joys... :rofl:


----------



## Naughty_Pink

The constant golf ball of congestion is just as annoying as being cold.....whats with the congestion??? i end up choking in the middle of the night due to this ball of snot cutting off my air supply...along with the over heating from falling asleep with my electric blanket (checked with MW and ok to have one)on, the thermal pjs, the furry blanket and kingsize duvet....jeez i am one helluva pretty picture for my OH! lets not forget the gumguard for the grinding teath...and the earplugs for the snoring OH....is anyone able to tell me when it turns all wonderful and i feel sexy again????


----------

